# Winterizing



## twiech (Oct 25, 2007)

After pumping the pink stuff in, removing batteries to include the 12 v, is there anything else recommended before closing up for the winter? I have heard some comments about taping vents or the air conditioning unit. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All depends on the problems you could have. I, myself use saran wrap. I open up the hot water heater door and lay 2 sheets across and close and latch again. I do the same with the outside fridge access door. I have even redone this after a spring trip. I crumple up some and use to stuff the heater vent, just leave it stick out enough to see so you do not forget it in the spring. I have never had any spiders or bees create a problem for me and I have had campers for over 25 years of some kind.

If you have a leaf issue in the fall, I also leave my antenna up about 6 inches so the leaves do not accumulate under it . I have seen ants and bees make nests in the leaves.

John


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I also make sure to lube everything that needs it: doors, locks, slides, wheel bearings. Make sure the propane tanks are filled and then turned off. Take the battery out and stick it in the garage on a smart trickle charger.

Don't forget to treat the rubber seals on the doors, fridge, slide, cover the tires, etc.

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## gmutt (May 9, 2007)

shake1969 said:


> I also make sure to lube everything that needs it: doors, locks, slides, wheel bearings. Make sure the propane tanks are filled and then turned off. Take the battery out and stick it in the garage on a smart trickle charger.
> 
> Don't forget to treat the rubber seals on the doors, fridge, slide, cover the tires, etc.
> 
> Hope it works out for you!


Just a follow up question re: taking the battery out and leaving it on a trickle charge. I leave my TT plugged in all the time -- wouldn't this do the same thing as taking the battery out, etc?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

If you leave your TT plugged in then you can leave your battery in the TT.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A few more...

1. Make sure all uncanned food is out of the trailer.

2. Place a couple of Dri-Z-Air collectors in the interior.

3. Leave all of your cabinet doors (including the refrigerator and freezer doors) open, to promote circulation.

4. Try not to cry publicly as you walk away for the winter. It really is bad form!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I just got down today from inspecting the roof. I got the Dicor sealent out and checked EVERY square inch of the seals, lights, doors and roof line. I apply sealent on the small cracks so they dont freeze and expand in the winter and cause a leak, just yearly maintaince. Still need to wax it, tires are covered ( always are ) and plugged in ( check the batt water reg ). I cover mine with an ADCO cover ( some do, some dont, much debate ) and it looks great in the spring. All good advice as everyone says.


----------

